# Casque Bluetooth non détecté



## breakerem (14 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment acheté un casque bluetooth (Sony MDR-ZX750BN). Pour ce qui est du pairage avec mon iPhone 4 aucun soucis, mon iPhone le détecte immédiatement, le problème c'est que mon Macbook Pro Retina ne le détecte pas. Je pense avoir tout essayé, j'ai bien lu le mode d'emploi, j'ai essayé cinquante fois, rien à faire mon casque n'apparait pas dans la liste des appareils bluetooth. Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème et sait comment le résoudre ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## RubenF (14 Décembre 2014)

Yosemite ? Mavericks ? Si c'est Yosemite, plusieurs soucis consultables avec le Bluetooth Audio..


----------



## breakerem (15 Décembre 2014)

J'étais sous Mavericks à la base, voyant que ça ne marchait pas j'ai fait la mise à jour Yosemite en pensant que ça changerait quelque chose mais ça ne marche sous ni l'un ni l'autre.


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2014)

Problème de Bluetooth avec ton Macbook ?

Sinon, ça marche... http://www.journaldulapin.com/2014/10/31/petit-retour-sur-laac-laptx-le-bluetooth-et-yosemite/


----------



## breakerem (15 Décembre 2014)

Non je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de mon Macbook, il reconnait mon iphone en mode bluetooth, jamais eu de problème sur ce point là


----------



## clemarch (25 Décembre 2014)

Salut, j'ai exactement le même problème que toi avec le casque sony MDR-ZX550BN, et je reste sans solution. Le bluetooth de mon mac et de mon casque fonctionnent parfaitement, or mon mac  OS X Lion 10.7 est incapable de détecter mon casque.
J'ai beau chercher des solutions, je n'en trouve pas.


----------



## piupiu34 (13 Mars 2015)

Salut, je me permets d'up le sujet, je viens de trouver la solution pour jumeler mon MDR-ZX550BN!



Il n'était pas reconnu comme vous (Je tourne sous OS X 10.9.5 sur un MBP 15" Mi-2012), j'ai trouvé ce lien: http://helpguide.sony.net/mdr/zx750bn/v1_sp/fr/contents/04/01/06/06.html

En fait, il faut l'éteindre, le rallumer en appuyant sur POWER et le bouton VOLUME +, le re éteindre puis le rallumer toujours en appuyant sur POWER et le bouton VOLUME + et paf comme par magie il est apparut sur mon MBP !



En espérant que sa marche pour vous aussi!


----------

